# Snapper won't start



## rockinrandy (Jul 11, 2006)

Mom has a snapper riding mower. Air filter, spark plug, fuel filter all o.k. Has gas in it. Battery is fine. (electric start). Starter turns but no fire. Yes it's in neutral, blade is disengaged and foot is on clutch. Where should I look next? Wiring? Carb? Probably not getting a spark. Probably answered my own question. Could the starter be bad even though it's turning? What should I check and in what order?


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

starter is okay...

when you turn it over after a while, check to see if the spark plug is wet with gas... if its not, probably a carb/ fuel related problem.

if it is no spark obviously...you can check spark by removing the plug, snapping it back on the boot, grounding it to the engine cyc, and turning the engine over....

If you see a spark, your good, if not coil could be bad, ect.


----------



## edwardj (Oct 1, 2005)

The snapper rider has a couple of switches for safety which must be working properly to start. The neutral switch must be making good contact (actuate it several times for good measure) and the blade engage lever activates a spring switch that has to be making good contact also. If it is a rear engine rider there will not be a cut out switch under the seat....I have two antique Snappers still going and these switches some time give intermittent problems in the rainy season. Hope this helps


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

what snapper is it ? what size cut , tractor , rear engine rider ?


----------



## cleancutinc (Jul 18, 2006)

rockinrandy said:


> Mom has a snapper riding mower. Air filter, spark plug, fuel filter all o.k. Has gas in it. Battery is fine. (electric start). Starter turns but no fire. Yes it's in neutral, blade is disengaged and foot is on clutch. Where should I look next? Wiring? Carb? Probably not getting a spark. Probably answered my own question. Could the starter be bad even though it's turning? What should I check and in what order?


 i think it is probably a seat saftey switch sticking,if seat has a plug with two wires on it than unplug it and try to start it,..... if it starts with the terminal un plugged ,than seat safety switch is defective..... good luck,let me know how it goes.


----------

